# GPU-Z v0.16



## aGeoM (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi

CF detection still not working in VISTA x64 Ultimate


----------



## SMA1986 (Feb 5, 2008)

SLI still on working in Windows Vista 64 bit ultimate also i dont know if Nvidia moniter viewer is wrong or even riva tuner is wrong but the GPU-Z is reading about 5 to 6 degress lower, thats in Celsius


----------



## Thrawn (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice work W1zz! Now I can save my card's BIOS! The Sensors page is working fine too!


----------



## AZKON (Feb 8, 2008)

*Psapi.dll*

Thank you very much for:

"Screenshot will now work on Windows 2000 without PSAPI.DLL installed"

From this time, your application will travel with me to everywhere I went.


----------

